# I need to re-home my two cockapoo's :(



## chris030391 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, it's with a heavy heart that I write this post. I am a very keen animal lover who has had animals his whole life but unfortunately due to a marital situation I am looking to re-home my 2 gorgeous Cockapoo Toby and Teddy. I was after some advise of reputable sites or re-homing center's you could recommend.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

chris030391 said:


> Hi everyone, it's with a heavy heart that I write this post. I am a very keen animal lover who has had animals his whole life but unfortunately due to a marital situation I am looking to re-home my 2 gorgeous Cockapoo Toby and Teddy. I was after some advise of reputable sites or re-homing center's you could recommend.


Would be helpful if you can give some indication of where you are located.

I am guessing you are in the US by your spelling of center's so can't help as I only know UK based rescues.


----------



## Poppop21 (Apr 22, 2018)

Please let us know where you are located so we can help more


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowpaws (Jun 12, 2013)

If you are in the US, there is a cockapoo Facebook page that has many people looking for cockapoos. Also Rescue me.org is good. I'm sorry for your unfortunate situation.


----------

